# Amaz-N-Smoker Pellet Pkg #3



## low-n-slow (Aug 5, 2011)

I put a butt on at 6:45 this morning.  My MES 20070410 analog smoker was puffing along at 220-225F and the smoke was flowing.  But, I started reading about these Amaz-N-Smokers again.  The thought of putting it in and not having to open the door for more wood chips every couple of hours was appealing, so I ordered Pkg #3.  The other thing is the quality of the smoke.  This little device seems to produce a better quality smoke.  One thing I'm wondering about is the size.  I don't see any dimensions for the pellet smoker.  I'm sure it will fit just fine, but I am curious.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

Actual size is 5 3/8"x8"

Yes, consistent sweet smelling smoke

Thanks for the order!

TJ


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2011)

I think I read where the bearcarver got together with Todd and now there is an AMNS made for the MES 30. It fits the left side on the rails that support the heating element. When writing.....give the dimensions where the AMNS will go and explain your situation. If you are going to hot smoke, let that be known also. I hear the AMNPS works better in a HOT smoker.

Todd is a great guy and will take care of you.

Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

The New AMNPS fits on the rails, between the Chip Pan Housing and the wall inside the 30" MES. 

I kept the 30" MES in-mind when we made the first prototypes, and it just kinda worked.

Bear and I tried a version of the AMNS that would fit on the rails of the 30" MES, but I never went any further with it. 

The New AMNPS can burn either Pellets or Sawdust.  Even though Pellets perform much better at higher temps, they are very effective during cold smoking.  Sawdust can also be used, if you want a lower heat output or less smoke.

Here's a couple pics of my BBB Cold Smoke from yesterday

Temps were in the Mid-80's and Very Humid

Air was just not moving, so I placed the AMNPS ontop the Housing







	

		
			
		

		
	
    
	

		
			
		

		
	







Todd


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 5, 2011)

I have the 30" analog model.  It's the one with the larger burner that covers the bottom of the smoker.  I think it is capable of much higher temps, but does not have the digital controller.  It has no problem maintaining temp and I also have an Auber PID to control it.  It has a different water and chip tray setup inside also.  My chip tray basically sits right on the burner and the water tray is off to the left side and a little higher.  I'll figure it out and make it work.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 5, 2011)

On the Analog, Guys place the AMNPS on top current chip pan.

Seems to work so far.

Intake air can be an issue in some electric smokers.  I think the Analog 30" Masterbuilt does not have an intake vent.  A few guys have cut a hole for intake air, cracked the door or used a cheap aquarium pump thru the drain hole for some air.

Todd


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 5, 2011)

Man, you are fast with the replies!  You are correct, there is no side vent.  There is a grease drain in the bottom and a hole at the top on the back.  I could add one of the little circular vents like my WSM charcoal smoker has.  Thanks for the help, I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2011)

I may have to get one!


----------



## cobble (Aug 5, 2011)

I own both the AMNS and the AMNPS, and they both work great. I'll never go back to my chip tray. The smoke is nice and steady, but not heavy. I've found that the PS takes a little more love though. You have to let it burn with a flame for 10 minutes before blowing it out, or it will go out. That's in the instructions, but at first I was like "Yeah, right. Instructions. Let me just pull over and ask for directions while I'm at it" But seriously, you need to let it burn. Also, I remove my chip tray completely.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2011)

I was having some trouble keeping the AMNPS lit in my SmokinTex 1400 and figured out that if I gave the bottom grease vent a little more clearance it would work just fine. I put some 2 X 4 blocks under the feet and it solved the problem. you might give that a try


----------



## venture (Aug 5, 2011)

Due to the quality of the smoke from the AMNS, I have cleaned nearly all the wood off my patio.  I did keep all my dried corn cobs, though.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokingnjapan (Aug 5, 2011)

I just got the AMNS in the 6x6 size. Still waiting for my MES 30 to arrive. Can I put the 6x6 version in the same location next to the chip tray? Will it still work being a tad bit shorter in length? BTW thanks for getting this out to me so quickly Todd.


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2011)

Pellet smoker is on my Xmas list.


----------



## cobble (Aug 5, 2011)

meateater said:


> Pellet smoker is on my Xmas list.


Christmas? I couldn't wait that long!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

SmokingNJapan said:


> I just got the AMNS in the 6x6 size. Still waiting for my MES 30 to arrive. Can I put the 6x6 version in the same location next to the chip tray? Will it still work being a tad bit shorter in length? BTW thanks for getting this out to me so quickly Todd.


The regular 6 X 6 will not fit on the bars to the left of the chip burner, in an MES 30.

Your best bet would probably be to remove your bottom drip tray, replace it with foil or a foil pan, and put your 6 X 6 on that foil, as far to the left (away from the heating element) as you can. This was my method when I had the 6 X 6 & my MES 30.

When cold smoking, you could also put it in your dry water pan.

Or you could put your bottom grill rack in, and set it on there---on the left side.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2011)

Cobble said:


> Christmas? I couldn't wait that long!


I do have the 6x8 dust smoker to keep me happy meanwhile.


----------



## cobble (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, I've got the 6x8 too, but I had to buy the pellet smoker. It's the perfect solution for hot smoking, plus the money goes to a fellow member of the SMF community, so it's win/win.


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll say one thing.  Todd gets 5 STARS for service.  I ordered Pkg #3 on Friday and it arrived at my house today and today is Monday!  I may go and get a brisket to smoke this weekend.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2011)

Todd's the man!


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2011)

Cobble said:


> Christmas? I couldn't wait that long!


I do have the dust smoker so I can wait a bit.


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 9, 2011)

My MES Analog Smoker with the AMNPS.  A trip to Home Depot and a $.048 piece of step flashing took care of the potential dripping problem from the meat.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 9, 2011)

Simple!

I even have some roof flashing.....

Todd


----------



## cobble (Aug 10, 2011)

low-n-slow said:


> My MES Analog Smoker with the AMNPS.  A trip to Home Depot and a $.048 piece of step flashing took care of the potential dripping problem from the meat.


I wonder if that step flashing would fit between the rails and the first rack on a MES 40? I like that idea. Right now I just use a foil pan above the AMNPS, but that takes up rack space


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2011)

My only question is. 

Is it galvanized?

If so is that a good thing?

Maybe at low heat it wouldn't matter.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> My only question is.
> 
> Is it galvanized?
> 
> ...


Good question Al - that was in my mind too.


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 10, 2011)

It's flashing, so I'm sure it's galvanized.  First thing I'll do is cook it at 500F on my gas grill for at least 30min.  I do have some large pieces of stainless steel that are the same thickness left over from my wooden boat build, but I'll use foil if I find out the galvanized is bad.  That polished ss is too expensive to cook.


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 10, 2011)

I just did a quick google search and the first thing says not to use galvanized steel for food prep or storage.  The question was about a grill that had a galvanized burner which was deemed to not be food prep or contacting food.  So maybe the shield would be OK but I'll probably remove it anyway.  The link is below:

http://www.finishing.com/217/03.shtml


----------



## davidmc4 (Aug 10, 2011)

I am sprinkling pellets on top of my sawdust..... seems to be working great.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 10, 2011)

davidmc4 said:


> I am sprinkling pellets on top of my sawdust..... seems to be working great.




I can honestly say that I've never tired this!

Mixing sawdust and pellets does not work very good.

I bet you get some good smoke.....

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 10, 2011)

Ditto

If its galvanized or zinc coated git it out.

Good idea though and yup Todd has my 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 vote


----------



## roller (Aug 10, 2011)

Me to Al....I have the other kind...Todd do you take Trade-n`s????


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 10, 2011)

Roller said:


> Me to Al....I have the other kind...Todd do you take Trade-n`s????




Never thought of that.........

Check your PM

TJ


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought a brisket today...a 12 pounder!  It will be the first thing I've smoked since I got my AMNPS.  I'll get it all rubbed up tomorrow night and let it sit in the fridge until Sat morning and I'll get it on about 6am...I hope.


----------



## low-n-slow (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm using my AMNPS for the first time today.  I got a 12lb bisket on at 7am and at 4.5hrs in, this thing is still smoking like crazy.  I removed the water pan which sits in an opening on the bottom rack.  I placed it on a higher rack and placed the AMNPS below it to keep meat juice off.  I also found that adjusting the latch on the smoker so that it was a little looser allowed more air into the smoker and the AMNPS is doing great.







I'm keeping the temp in the 210-215 range for this smoke.  I plan on it being done in about 12hrs total.


----------



## hardslicer (Aug 20, 2011)

you're gonna love that amnps....I use the dust, and it's like magic!!


----------



## samuel trachet (Oct 19, 2011)

Well guys I am CONVINCED!!! Todd is getting my order TODAY! I cannot wait to start my BBB. Gonna get the cure going and I am more than sure I will have my AMNPS before the cure is done. I look forward to sharing the QVIEW. BTW, Bearcarver- I have learned a lot from your QVIEWS. Thanks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the mention, Sam!!

I make my Step by Steps so easy, even an old Bear can follow them.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

